
How long is 127 hours - carterharrison
https://www.google.com/search?q=how+long+is+127+hours&oq=how+long+is+127+h&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
120bits
Interesting.

How do we classify the 127 hours is a movie or a time value?

Reminds me of the "Shirts without stripes"

[https://github.com/elsamuko/Shirt-without-
Stripes](https://github.com/elsamuko/Shirt-without-Stripes)

Edit: Removing that space between 127 and hours somehow makes it work. "how
long is 127hours"

------
satvikpendem
Sounds right to me. The vast majority of people are expecting the movie rather
than the time period, so of course Google would show the movie's length.

